# lebenstest.de



## BangBoy (3 Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen ...

ich habe mich mal bei ht*p://lebenstest.de/ angemeldet ...nur so aus fun und langer weile.

habe den test aber nicht wirklich genutzt weil er mir zu lang wurde :-D .

jetzt 2 wochen später bekomme ich eine MAIL 

Von: mahnung @ lebenstest.de

 Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ......,    Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung auf w*w.Lebenstest.de bestellt, aber die offene Forderung noch nicht beglichen.   Durch die Auslösung über Ihre E-Mail- und IP-Adresse ist die Bestellung eindeutig nachweisbar.   Da Sie durch die Anmeldung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, erhalten Sie diese offizielle Mahnung.    Bereitstellung Online-Lebenserwartungs-Test         59,00 Euro
u.s.w 

jetzt meine frage ... Mus ich das zahlen ? ich meine ich habe NICHTS von 59 € gelesen !! 
und mal im ernst wer liest sich heut zu tage ne AGB Durch ! 

und ich habe mich auch erkundigt wen ein betrag NUR in der AGB steht ist es nicht zugelassen ..

ALso ich bitte um schnelle antwort den ich habe nur bis zum 9 zeit  

MFG BangBoy


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> ich meine ich habe NICHTS von 59 € gelesen !


Wie man am Beispielbild 1 sieht, bist du damit nicht der Einzige. Erst beim herunterscrollen kommt man auf den Preis, was jedoch bereits einmal analog von einem Gericht als unzureichend bewertet wurde, hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


----------



## BangBoy (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Hallo Reducal 

Vielen dank für deine antwort

Also heisst es ich muss es nicht zahlen ? ... 

es tut mir leid das ich nerve :sun: aber ... ich habe kein bock auf eine anzeige ect dan kommt es zu NOCH mehr kosten


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Was du tun kannst/sollst, wird hier nicht verraten, da verboten. Mit einer Anzeige würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht rechnen. Wenn einer einen Preis nicht wahrgenommen hat und trotzdem einen (womöglich ungültigen) Vertrag ausgelöst hat, dann ist das eine zivile Sache zwischen ihm und dem Anbieter, nicht aber die der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Außerdem habe ich zumindest  von derartigen Anzeigen noch nirgends im Internet gelesen.

Mache dich weiter schlau und ziehe deine eigenen Schlüsse. Du kannst z. B. auch nach dem Wort "Genealogie" suchen, dort ist ein Schwesterprojekt platziert, zu dem es noch viel mehr Meldungen gibt.


----------



## guido-burkhard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## BangBoy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

danke, ich werde es wol zahlen, hab mir gedacht mir wird hier geholfen:-?


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> danke, ich werde es wol zahlen, hab mir gedacht mir wird hier geholfen:-?


1. Ist deine Entscheidung
2. Was erwartest  du?  Wenn du auch nur ein wenig gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass
 Rechtsberatung  in Deutschland für Laien  verboten ist. Nur Anwälte und  Verbraucherzentralen
 dürfen beraten in der Form: "Tu dies, tu das"


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> danke, ich werde es wol zahlen, hab mir gedacht mir wird hier geholfen:-?



Was ist das denn für eine Aussage??? Wenn du dir ein bisschen Mühe machst und durch die verschiedenen Themen hier stöberst, wirst du immer auf einen Nenner kommen. Ich finde das ist ne tolle Hilfe. Du solltest halt nicht erwarten hier persönlich gepampert zu werden, so viele Windeln gibt es nicht, um jedem der um Hilfe schreit den ganzen Kladeradatsch von vorne zu erklären. (Obwohl - "Hut ab" es tun ja doch noch viele)
Wenn dir die Zeit zum Durchlesen allerdings zu kostbar ist, ist zahlen sicher eine brauchbare Alternative...


----------



## BangBoy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Zeit zum Durchlesen allerdings zu kostbar ist, ist zahlen sicher eine brauchbare Alternative...



Richtig.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Penelope Poe schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Aussage??? Wenn du dir ein bisschen Mühe machst und durch die verschiedenen Themen hier stöberst, wirst du immer auf einen Nenner kommen. Ich finde das ist ne tolle Hilfe. Du solltest halt nicht erwarten hier persönlich gepampert zu werden, so viele Windeln gibt es nicht, um jedem der um Hilfe schreit den ganzen Kladeradatsch von vorne zu erklären. (Obwohl - "Hut ab" es tun ja doch noch viele)
> Wenn dir die Zeit zum Durchlesen allerdings zu kostbar ist, ist zahlen sicher eine brauchbare Alternative...





BangBoy schrieb:


> Richtig.



Also im Eingangspost hat er von Langerweile erzählt und dass er die Seite nur so mal aus Spass aufgerufen habe, jetzt hat er fürs Lesen keine Zeit.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als sei ein agent provocateur in der Nähe.


----------



## BangBoy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

nein jungs ... es ist einfach richtig ich habe keine zeit und lust mich durch die weltgeschichte zu lesen, es war Dumm von mir, ich habe draus gelernt nicht auf alles zu klicken wo anmelden steht und und und, werde den betrag zahlen und ne nette mail hinterher schiken ! 


danke.


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als sei ein agent provocateur in der Nähe.



Hab ich mir bei seiner Antwort auch gedacht :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> nein jungs ... es ist einfach richtig ich habe keine zeit und lust mich durch die weltgeschichte zu lesen, es war Dumm von mir, ich habe draus gelernt nicht auf alles zu klicken wo anmelden steht und und und, werde den betrag zahlen und ne nette mail hinterher schiken !
> 
> danke.


Verstehe:  Probleme mit dem Lesen. OKay, es ist Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> werde den betrag zahlen und ne nette mail hinterher schiken !



Du hast Zeit, eine Mail hinterher zu schicken??? Wozu? Die freun sich diebisch - mit oder ohne deine Mail - auf den Geldeingang. Spar dir die Mühe!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als sei ein agent provocateur in der Nähe.


nö, glaub ich nicht, sieht mir eher nach dem typischen Vertreter  der Zielgruppe aus,
 für die solche Fallen gestellt werden. Fallen darauf rein und wehren sich nicht. 
Irgendjemand muß ja die Ferraris der Abo/Einmalfallensteller finanzieren.


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Ich überlege gerade BangBoy, wenn ich dir eine Rechnung stelle und kräftig mit den Ketten rassele... zahlst du sie auch??? Du kannst dann wöchentlich eine von mir bekommen :smiley:


----------



## guido-burkhard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Na, zum Glück ist diese "Sch***-egal-Haltung" die Ausnahme. Vielleicht überlegt er's sich doch noch anders und überweist das Geld an das Kinderhilfswerk der Vereinten Nationen. Da wäre es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## BangBoy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

jugs ... ihr habt ja recht aber alda rafft ihr das nicht ich bin ein zocker ! und fummel an php rum aber mehr auch nicht !

ich kenne mich mit demscheiss nicht  aus 
ich habe bei google was gefunden wo ein typ schreibt das sein sohn das auch passiert ist und er hat bezahlt " aus sicherheitsgründen" 

also Helft mir oder hört auf mich zu deprimieren


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> ich habe bei google was gefunden wo ein typ schreibt das sein sohn das auch passiert ist und er hat bezahlt " aus sicherheitsgründen"


wenn dort steht, einer  ist die Brücke runtergesprungen, springst du auch?


BangBoy schrieb:


> also Helft mir oder hört auf mich zu deprimieren


Helfen kannst du dir selber. Im Forum stehen alle dazu notwendigen Informationen. 
Nochmal zum Nachbeten:  Darüber hinaus dürfen nur Anwälte oder Verbraucherzentralen 
konkret beraten. Wenn  du zu faul oder zu dumm bist, kann dir keiner hier   helfen. 
Für deine  Depression bis du selber verantwortlich.  Nerv hier nicht mit deinem Gejammer.


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> also Helft mir oder hört auf mich zu deprimieren



mir liegt auf den Lippen zu sagen: Heul doch!! :devil2: 

Aber im Ernst - ans Kinderhilfswerk zu zahlen finde ich eine super Idee - da kommt das Geld zu Menschen, die es nötig haben. Bei der anderen Geschichte wirst du zu jeder Mahnung, du bekommst hier jemanden finden der schreibt: "Kenn ich schon - hab ich auch schon" .. und so lange hier keiner schreibt: "Viele Grüße aus dem Knast" (ironisch gemeint - für die Humorlosen) .. oder .. "Ich hab vor Gericht verloren und MUSSTE zahlen".... also warum so eilig??? Die haben sooo viele Rechnungen einzutreiben, die sicher Monate älter sind als deine - da lohnt es sich eine Nummer zu ziehen, sich hinten anzustellen und abzuwarten.....


Hoffentlich war das jetzt keine stümperhafte Rechtsberatung :crazy:


----------



## peanuts (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Stümperhaft war das nicht...

Wer Geld übrig hat kann auch die http://www.ambulantehilfestuttgart.de/ mit einer Spende unterstützen...

Für jeden guten Tipp, den hier jemand bekommt, 10 Euro überweisen, da käme was zusammen, oder?


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



peanuts schrieb:


> Für jeden guten Tipp, den hier jemand bekommt, 10 Euro überweisen, da käme was zusammen, oder?



Was eine Idee!!! Da könnte man sich direkt herablassen auf jede neue "HILFE-Frage" einigermaßen ausführlich zu antworten! Es stände dann hier zwar statt 50 mal dann schnell 1000 mal das Gleiche - aber ein guter Zweck heiligt die Mittel


----------



## Wembley (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> nein jungs ... es ist einfach richtig ich habe keine zeit und lust mich durch die weltgeschichte zu lesen,


Nun ja, ein sehr guter Link wurde dir schon gepostet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Dass die interessanten und hochwertigen Artikel schon "Weltgeschichte" sein sollen, wird Rolf76 aber freuen.  
Da gibt es noch einen Link:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Es ist seit Anfang 2006 immer wieder dasselbe: Leute melden sich an, weil sie den Preis aus den bekannten Gründen nicht wahrnehmen. Gibt es deswegen einen Vertragsabschluss? Viele Juristen und das Amtsgericht München sagen nein. Im Grunde ist die Sache ganz einfach. Die Links oben bringen sehr viel Licht in die Sache. Was allgemein gesehen getan werden kann, steht auch da. Also alles kein Problem.

BTW: Darf ich dir auch Rechnungen schicken? Einfach so? Wenn ich deine Tendenz, dich nicht allgemein über Vertragsabschlüsse zu informieren, sehe, wirst du wohl zahlen. Wir haben beide was davon. Du hast deine Ruhe und ich dein Geld. Wär doch ein Deal, oder?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## BangBoy (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

@ Penelope Poe danke ...

CLOSED bitte !

Zahle.    kein bock auf stress 

aber das hier werde ich wol nicht weiterenfehlen ....


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Wembley schrieb:


> BTW: Darf ich dir auch Rechnungen schicken? Einfach so? Wenn ich deine Tendenz, dich nicht allgemein über Vertragsabschlüsse zu informieren, sehe, wirst du wohl zahlen. Wir haben beide was davon. Du hast deine Ruhe und ich dein Geld. Wär doch ein Deal, oder?



hey.. stopp... das war meine Idee!!

und Bangboy... du erinnerst mich an ein nörgelndes Kind, das seinen Lolli nicht kriegt...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> Zahle.    kein bock auf stress


des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich,  aber geh hier nicht weiter auf den Wecker.


BangBoy schrieb:


> aber das hier werde ich wol nicht weiterenfehlen ....


wie war das mit dem Sack Reis in China?


----------



## Penelope Poe (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> aber das hier werde ich wol nicht weiterenfehlen ....



wenn das bedeutet, dass nicht noch mehr von deiner Sorte hier auftauchen sollten wir direkt dankbar sein


----------



## BangBoy (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

so weit so gut leude .... ich wolt nur nochmal zu abschluss sagen,

hab mal so im internet rum gestöbert... 

und ihr habt recht sooo verdammt viele leute sind da schon drauf rein gefallen... 

und keine hat bezahlt b.z.w 80 % von dennen die ich gelesen habe, daher hab uch beschlossen 

ich werde es nicht zahen 

wen was kommen solte, dan ist es halt so.


----------



## Penelope Poe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> und ihr habt recht sooo verdammt viele leute sind da schon drauf rein gefallen...
> 
> und keine hat bezahlt b.z.w 80 % von dennen die ich gelesen habe, daher hab uch beschlossen
> 
> ich werde es nicht zahen



und schon find ich ihn gar nicht mehr so nörgelig..  warum nicht gleich so?


----------



## peanuts (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> ich werde es nicht zahen


Braves Kind. Das gesparte Geld könntest du z.B. in einen VHS-Kurs für Rechtschreibung investieren. Ich denke, diese Investion zahlt sich auf alle Fälle für dich aus.


----------



## Penelope Poe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



peanuts schrieb:


> Braves Kind. Das gesparte Geld könntest du z.B. in einen VHS-Kurs für Rechtschreibung investieren. Ich denke, diese Investion zahlt sich auf alle Fälle für dich aus.



Das ist zwar nicht nett, aber wahr und extrem lustig


----------



## peanuts (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Es ist weder nett noch lustig. Trotzdem muss es manchmal gesagt werden.


----------



## guido-burkhard (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Vielleicht sollte der Button für die Rechtschreibprüfung expliziter dargestellt werden. An seiner jetzigen Stelle (im Antwort-Fenster rechts oben in der Ecke, erkennbar an dem Häkchen und den darüber stehenden  Buchstaben "ABC") fristet er ein recht einsames Dasein. Dann könnte auch das Geld für den VHS-Kurs besser angelegt werden. Zum Beispiel für UNICEF.


----------



## BangBoy (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

ja ich hab euch auch lieb.


----------



## Penelope Poe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> ja ich hab euch auch lieb.



wir dich doch auch


----------



## charlychaser (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: LG Mannheim: Eltern haften nicht für Internetnutzung der Kinder*

Mein Sohn ( 14 Jahre ) hat sich über ein Popup-Fenster auf die Website von  Lebenstest.de eingeklickt.

Die Betreiber  verlangen nun die Begleichung einer Rechnung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.

Meinem Sohn war nicht ersichtlich, dass es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt.

Ist er überhaupt geschäftsfähig ? Im Alter von 7 - 18 ist man doch nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig und Verträge bedürfen doch der Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter.

Dennoch beharren die Betreiber auf Zahlung !!

PS: Ein Produkt wurde meinem Sohn nicht !! geliefert, es wurde keine !! Rechnung zugestellt, aber eine Mahnung mit sofortiger Drohung über Zusatzkosten wegen Anwaltsgebühren etc.

Danke für Eure Hilfe !!


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

 Hier klicken, da findest Du Antworten auf die Fragen


----------



## BangBoy (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

letzter tag mal sehn ob was kommt ^^ hab nicht gezahlt  höffe mal es kommt nichts sonst muss ich wol das doplelte zahelen


----------



## Penelope Poe (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



BangBoy schrieb:


> letzter tag mal sehn ob was kommt ^^ hab nicht gezahlt  höffe mal es kommt



natürlich kommt noch was - sooo leicht ist es dann auch wieder nicht, du brauchst jetzt schon etwas Sitzfleisch



BangBoy schrieb:


> lsonst muss ich wol das doplelte zahelen



Quatsch - entweder du zahlst oder du zahlst nicht - wenn nicht ist es doch egal, wieviel auf der Rechnung steht


----------



## BangBoy (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

So  hallo nochmal leute ..

ich habe jetzt noch einmal intensiv danach geforscht was Lebenstest jetzt Wirklich ist, so wie ihr es gesagt habt ^^ und bin dann tatsächlich auf was gestoßen was nun endlich den endgültigen stoß gegeben hat ..

ein bewies der mich 100 % davon abhält an diesen [.......] mein stark erarbeitestes Geld zu überweisen.

Zudem möchte ich mich noch einmal dafür entschuldigen das ich hier so ein Stress gemacht haben deswegen .

also hier die link Auflistung, und danke nochmal für eure Hilfe !!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
BangBoy.

[.....]

Und das hier

_URLs wegen unklarer Rechtslage (Urheberrecht) entfernt. Wort ediert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Lenchengirl (10 Juli 2007)

*Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo

Aus spaß habe ich mich bei [noparse]www.lebenstest.de[/noparse] angemeldet udn dann kam eine Rechnung von 59€.

Nagut ich gebe zu bis vor kurzem habe ich mir nie die agbs durchgelesen, weil da eh imemr nur das gleiche drinstand. Zumindest ging ich bis jetzt davon aus. Nun habe ich totale Angst udn weiß echt gar nciht mehr wie ich mich verhaölten soll, bzw. habe ich den vertrag noch gekündigt und gefragt ob ich trotzdem die 59€ bezahlen müsste. Daraufhin kam diese mail:




> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau   ,
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem LebensTest.de Support.
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich will das nicht bezahlen, aber können die mir was tun???

Bitte helft mir lg Lenchen


_
Als Lektüre zu diesem schon sehr bekannten Problem wird das empfohlen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
MOD/BR_


----------



## Lenchengirl (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

So Leude, 

jaja lesen will gelernt sein.

Also ich werde auch nichts definitiv bezahlen, obwohl ich bauchschmerzen bekomme, wenn ich nur daran denke ne mahnung oder so zu bekommen, hey ich bin noch soooooo jung verdiene kein eigenes geld, aber mit mahnungen kann ich handeln oder was???

Nie wieder aus langeweile solche Tests...

.... , da sollte man was gegen tun...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Lenchengirl schrieb:


> aber mit mahnungen kann ich handeln oder was???


Einrahmen, Ablage P ...

muß mal nachdenken, gibt bestimmt noch  mehr


----------



## phienchen (10 September 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

hallo, 
zu diesem thema fällt mir ein...

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

letzmalig äußere ich mich zu Ihren [ edit]  Internetgeschäften und verweise auf das Urteil des AG München (Urteil vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C 23695/06)

MfG

das schweigen der lämmer war fantastisch....grins

lg


----------



## ae2005 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

ich hab mich auhc beim lebenstets angemeldet jedoch unter falschen namen, udn komplett falschen daten und unten steht, meine ip wurde gespeichert !?!? kann mir jetzt trotzdem was passieren?


----------



## Immo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ae2005 schrieb:


> meine ip wurde gespeichert !?!?


http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


ae2005 schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt trotzdem was passieren?


 jede Menge Belästigungsmails


----------



## ae2005 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

danke udnd wenn ich die email adresse auch falsch angegegeben hab ?


----------



## Immo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

dann verirren  die sie sich in den Weiten des Web :scherzkeks:


----------



## ae2005 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

sehr gut da bin ich ja erleichtert, weil ich hab flatrate da is die ip ja nur 7 tage gespeichert ^^  :-D


----------



## Immo (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Lies mal das hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## ae2005 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

thx, aber nja die werden mir schon nix schreiben hab von den daten ja eh absolut nichst richtig angegeben


----------



## Slider (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Hallo, hatte auch von der Firma "Online Service Ltd" wegen einem Lebenstest Post bekommen und sollte dafür bezahlen. Hatte ich einen Lebenstest gemacht? Konnte mich wage daran erinnern mich dort registriert zu haben. Ich glaube ich wurde von einem Gewinnspiel dorthin geleitet, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. 
Auf jeden Fall hatte ich nichts von einem Kostenpflichtigen Angebot gelesen, habe keinen Test ausgefüllt, und schon gar nicht eine Auswertung erhalten. Von was auch! 
Nach mehreren Mahnungen von der diversen Firma und heute das dritte Schreiben der Anwältin, die diese Firma vertritt, werde ich also zum drittenmal, letztmalig aufgefordert zu zahlen. Ansonsten geben sie das ganze ans Gericht weiter.
Wenn die es doch mal machen würden, dann könnte ich endlich Einspruch erheben.
Ich laß weiterhin alles auf mich zukommen und bin am überlegen ob ich nicht meinerseits eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatte?
Und wenn ich am Ende der dumme bin, dann würde mir das sehr zu denken geben.

Es grüßt Euch, Slider


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Viele dieser  Nutzlosangebote agieren in einer Art Grauzone. D.h., es handelt sich nicht explizit um strafbare Handlungen (z.B. Betrug: Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, durch Erregen eines Irrtums einen Vermögensvorteil zu erlangen...).

Wenn der Kostenhinweis zwar schlecht erkennbar war, z.B. nur nach Herunterscrollen und in Kleinschrift/Tarnfarbe sichtbar, dann ist immerhin grundsätzlich ein Kostenhinweis da. Mithin liegt dann nicht direkt eine Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen vor. Solche Verfahren werden dann auch mit schöner Regelmässigkeit eingestellt, wenn man das anzeigt.

Das heißt aber noch lange nicht (und das betonen die Staatsanwälte selbst auch immer) dass ein zivilrechtlicher Zahlungsanspruch besteht. Denn wenn die Preisangabe verschleiert ist, dann besteht nach geltendem *Zivil*recht kein Zahlungsanspruch, auch wenn es nicht direkt *straf*barer Betrug ist.
Das meine ich mit Grauzone.

Es gibt natürlich andere Angebote (bitte mal den Thread zu "Nachbarschaft..."  lesen), wo der Fall anders liegt und man doch einen Betrugsverdacht äußern kann. Da wird aber dann z.B. mit Anrufen gearbeitet, es läge eine persönliche Mitteilung vor etc.
Wenn das dann nicht stimmt, dann liegt die Vortäuschung einer falschen Tatsache und damit eine der Vorraussetzungen für Strafbarkeit vor. Nur in solchen Fällen machen Strafanzeigen Sinn.


----------



## Pfadfinder (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Hallo,

gerade bei diesem Anbieter hat doch der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentrale ein Unterlassungsurteil wegen intransparenter Preiswerbung erreicht. Dieses Urteil gegen Online Service und deren Direktor ist rechtskräftig. Am 11. August 2008 soll am LG Hanau eine mündliche Verhandlung bzgl. eines Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahrens stattfinden.
http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2008.pdf

Wenn nun die Geldeintreiber in Kenntnis von ungültigen und bestrittenen Forderungen weiter eintreiben, wäre das für mich ein Grund, dagegen tätig zu werden.
Ob allerdings die zuständigen Stellen auch endlich mal was unternehmen, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Slider schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Mahnungen  heute das dritte Schreiben der Anwältin, die diese Firma vertritt, werde ich also zum drittenmal, letztmalig aufgefordert zu zahlen. Ansonsten geben sie das ganze ans Gericht weiter.
> Wenn die es doch mal machen würden, dann könnte ich endlich Einspruch erheben.


Was glaubst du, wieviele drauf warten, dass die Dame endlich mal ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleitet


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Pfadfinder schrieb:


> gerade bei diesem Anbieter hat doch der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentrale ein Unterlassungsurteil wegen intransparenter Preiswerbung erreicht.


Das mag sein. Aber lt. einiger  (nicht gerade weniger) der hier postenden Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger haben die nicht nur den Preis nicht oder nicht hinreichend zur Kenntnis genommen - nein, die waren gar nicht auf den Seiten!

Was mich immer mehr zum Grübeln bringt: ._...so viele Leute, die fremde Daten irgendwo eingeben, kann es doch gar nicht geben_ - Herren Anbieter! Womit wir mal wieder bei der Überlegung hinsichtlich der Manipulationsmöglichkeiten wären.


----------



## Pfadfinder (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Aber lt. einiger  (nicht gerade weniger) der hier postenden Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger haben die nicht nur den Preis nicht oder nicht hinreichend zur Kenntnis genommen - nein, die waren gar nicht auf den Seiten!



In diesen Fällen erst recht ein Grund zur versuchen den Geldeintreibern  ans Bein zu pi....., wenn man etwas kämpferisch veranlagt ist.
Und welche Bank ist zur Zeit gerade bei denen 'in' ?


----------



## TimTaylor (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Hi, Meine Nichte hat heute Post von Frau Rechtsanwältin K. G. aus München Bekommen.

"Ankündigung gerichtliches Klageverfahren" blabla, kennt man ja.
Aber Interessant ist der Passus: 
"In der Anlage habe ich das jüngste *Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden (vom 4.8.2008 - 93 C 619/08 - 41)* beigefügt"

"Online Content Limited, W. Strasse 16, Mainz, vertr. d. Direktorin K.  D."

kann es morgen mal Einscannen, wenn bedarf besteht. 

Aber Morgen geh ich erst mal mit ihr zur Verbraucherzentrale


----------



## dvill (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Die Mahnbedrohung mit "beweiskräftigen" Urteilen gehört zu den Klassikern des Inkasso-Kesseltreibens:

law blog Archiv  Urteilskollektion

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...irbt-mit-urteil-des-amtsgerichts-luebeck.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



TimTaylor schrieb:


> Aber Interessant ist der Passus:
> "In der Anlage habe ich das jüngste *Urteil des Amtsgerichts Wiesbaden (vom 4.8.2008 - 93 C 619/08 - 41)* beigefügt"


Da hat sicher wieder so ein armer Kerl eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung getroffen und dann nicht gezahlt.

Scan das Urteil aber ruhig mal ein und schicks an einen Mod hier. Und wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, könntest du mir per PN eine Kopie überlassen.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Also ich habe es mir nochmal genau durchgelesen. auch das Urteil.
Die netten Damen und Herren sind Angeklagt worden.

ich habe jetzt erst mal ein paar Fotos mitm Handy vom Schreiben gemacht.
Sobald mei Frau wieder zuhause ist, ziehe ich sie mir auf den Laptop.
nebenbei frage ich mich, warum frauen handy nebst Datenkabel mitnehmen :wall:


----------



## dvill (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Da hat sicher wieder so ein armer Kerl eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung getroffen und dann nicht gezahlt.


Für ein "beweiskräftiges" Urteil mit großem Angstfaktor würde es sich - mal ganz theoretisch - auch lohnen, einen Freiwilligen ins Rennen zu schicken, der gerne beim Amtsgericht unterliegt. Wiesbaden liegt da ganz günstig.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



dvill schrieb:


> einen Freiwilligen ins Rennen zu schicken, der gerne beim Amtsgericht unterliegt.


Zumal die "Niederlage"   sicherlich fürstlich  honoriert würde....
( alles natürlich rein hypothetisch)


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Ebenso hypothetisch wie die Vorstellung, das Urteil wäre ausgepokert worden in der Spielbank Wiesbaden.


----------



## TimTaylor (10 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Also ... ich habe mir das Urteil mal in Ruhe Durchgelesen.
ich frage mich, warum die Frau Rechtsanwältin K.  G. (G Punkt, gefällt mir ) aus München dieses 
Mitgeschickt hat. 

Aber ihr werdet es ggf. auch noch erfahren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Das von K.G. zu Drohzwecken kopierte Wiesbadener Urteil bezieht sich  keineswegs auch nur annähernd auf die "Geschäfte" des Frankfurter Kreisels.

Ich stelle mir daher die Frage, was das soll!  :unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir daher die Frage, was das soll!  :unzufrieden:


ganz einfach: Verunsicherung und Verängstigung von Otto Normalo, der diese 
juristische  Klamotte  nicht durchschaut/durchschauen  kann.


----------



## ginella (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Hallo!Mein anliegen:Ich habe mich im letzten Jahr April auch auf Lebenstest.de Regestriert aus langerweile.Ich habe dann nach mehrmaligen E-Mail Mahnungen im letztem Jahr Luni die rechnung Bezahlt59.00 Euro.Seit Mai 2008 bekomme ich Mahnbescheide von einer Rechtsanwältin.Mahnung 1.Hab ich mich Peer E-mail an lebenstest gewandt,das das Geld seit letztem Jahr Juni schon beglichen sei.2.Mahnung.Das selbe wie in der 1.Mahnung,nur habe ich noch einen Brief mit Kopie meiner Zahlung vom letzten jahr dabei getan und an Lebenstest geschickt.Bei beiden kam keine Rückmeldung.3.Mahnung.Wieder ein Mahnbescheid von der Anwältin.Ich habe Peer E-Mail mit ihr Kontakt aufgenommen und ihr Geschrieben das ich einen Brief zu Lebenstest geschickt habe,fast keine Reaktion,nur einen Brief vom Gericht der heute in meinem Briefkasten war.So nun, Was soll ich nun Tun.Bezahlt ist die ganze Geschichte und bekomme nun noch heute vom Gericht Post.Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter,Ich hab doch alles getan.Lg Alex


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> nur einen Brief vom Gericht der heute in meinem Briefkasten war.


Was für ein Brief?  Was steht da drin? 

Sollte  es wirklich ein Brief vom Gericht sein, dann geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt

Persönliche Rechtberatung ist nun mal verboten


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> Ich habe dann nach mehrmaligen E-Mail Mahnungen im letztem Jahr Luni die rechnung Bezahlt59.00 Euro.


Nicht besonders sinnvoll, aber auch kein endgültiger Beinbruch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


ginella schrieb:


> Seit Mai 2008 bekomme ich Mahnbescheide von einer Rechtsanwältin.


Rechtanwälte verschicken Mahnungen aber keine Mahnbescheide. Die gibt es nur vom Gericht


----------



## Wembley (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> Seit Mai 2008 bekomme ich Mahnbescheide von einer Rechtsanwältin.


Das mit Sicherheit nicht. Mahnbescheide kommen vom Gericht. Werden halt hundsnormale Mahnungen gewesen sein, wie sie Zehntausende auch bekommen haben.


> Wieder ein Mahnbescheid von der Anwältin.


Siehe oben.


> bekomme nun noch heute vom Gericht Post.


Welche Post denn? Vom Gericht? Auch das glaube ich nicht. Ich denke, du verwechselst was. Fürchten musst du jedenfalls sowieso nichts.


----------



## ginella (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Das Schreiben kam heute von der Anwältin,mit dem Schreiben vom Gerichtsurteil.LG Alex


----------



## jupp11 (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> Das Schreiben kam heute von der Anwältin,mit dem Schreiben vom Gerichtsurteil.LG Alex


na also, das  Kasperleschreiben ist wohlbekannt. Die Anwältin war schon im Fernsehen ( Sat1 Akte08 ) zu "bewundern", was ihr aber  gar nicht recht war und  das Drohen mit dem Gerichtsurteil ist völliger Nonsens, weil es eine völlig andere  Rechtslage betrifft.


----------



## ginella (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

wie hieß sie denn.meine Heißt [ edit]  Rechtanwältin


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> wie hieß sie denn.meine Heißt [ edit]  Rechtanwältin



sie ist es 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...-anwaeltin-k-g-thema-bei-akte.html#post250006


----------



## ginella (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*

Ich habe es gelesen über die Gute Frau K.G und Collector.Mega Downlods haben mir letzte woche von Collector ein Inkassoschreiben zugeschickt.obwohl ich mit Mega Downlods nichts zutun habe.Tja was soll ich jetzt tun? abwarten?Tee trinken.Zu was ratet ihr mir jetzt?


----------



## webwatcher (11 September 2008)

*AW: lebenstest.de*



ginella schrieb:


> .Zu was ratet ihr mir jetzt?


Wir dürfen dir  nicht raten was du tun sollst, weil es auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes
  verboten ist 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/recht-und-gesetz/54126-rechtsberatung.html
Lies  die Infos  bzw die Grundlagenpostings 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
 wenn das nicht ausreichen sollte  > Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt


----------

